# ¿Qué mestizos son más bellos: blancos con negros, con amarillos o con indios?



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Respecto a blancos y chinos: No se suelen ver muchos mestizos de blanco y china, pero yo creo que son guapos. Y lo son (como Kristin Kreuk, o en chicos, supongo que Keanu Reeves o Enrique Iglesias pasan por lo menos por "normales",) pero me he encontrado con esto donde salen algunos un poco menos guapos:

México Criollo - Rasgos mongoloides en europeos - Las razas caucásicas

Lo "malo", por ejemplo: labios muy finos.

En cuanto a blancos y negros, mulatos, tenemos a Beyoncé, Rihanna, Mariah Carey... y claro que también los habrá feos. Pero el cuerpo suele salir impresionante (viene de los negros...). 

Ventaja: labios más carnosos.

Yo algo curioso que he visto es que un nieto o bisnieto de un negro puede ya parecer un blanco, salvo quizás un color de piel moreno.

Blancos e indios: pues ahí están, muchos sudamericanos son así (otros no aunque lo parezcan, y son la mezcla de más razas). 

¿En conclusión, cuáles lo son más? Ya podéis opinar.

Y ya de paso podéis decir quién la tiene más larga.


----------



## Electricman (26 Nov 2012)

Los poleantes.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Nov 2012)




----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (26 Nov 2012)

Negro + Pelirroja


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Fotos que ilustran:

Blanco/Negra o Negro/Blanca:


























Blanco/China o Chino/Blanca:






















Indios/Blancos:
Es difícil de encontrar. Supongo que éstos:








Mestiza de origen desconocido, pero diría que china y negra a la vez:


----------



## Cazu10 (26 Nov 2012)

Dentro de unos años te lo digo porque a cada país que voy, visito un banco de semen y dejo mi bote.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Cazu10 dijo:


> Dentro de unos años te lo digo porque a cada país que voy, visito un banco de semen y dejo mi bote.



¿En serio? Eso es un poco de loosers. Yo insemino directamente con mi polla.


----------



## Kozak (26 Nov 2012)

Las mujeres mezcla de europeo y asiático, sin duda.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Las mujeres mezcla de europeo y asiático, sin duda.



Es posible en cuanto a las mujeres. Pero a la luz de las fotos que he puesto, la verdad, no lo tengo tan claro... puede que incluso quien gane sea la "zamba" (china y negro).


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Al cabreado del tag, que he visto que has cambiado el tag "tus padres son feos" o algo así (que para nada) por "ideólogo fomentando el mesticismo":

lo primero aprende a escribir. Y lo segundo, estoy preguntando, si eso es fomentar... pues vale. Si te has empezado a tocar con las fotos es cosa tuya, pero tranquilo, es normal. Las mujeres nos gustan a todos.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Agrega 

Afro-asiáticos:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Nov 2012)

El blanco caucásico se sigue considerando el estándar de belleza mundial, y a partir de ahí, los mestizos deben tener predominancia del elemento caucásico con un ligero toque "racial" para ser considerados atractivos.

En Rihanna por ejemplo, predomina la herencia caucásica... Si fuera al revés, estaría fregando wáteres.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Hasesan, ¿ése es afroasiático o negro? Sí los nombré al final.



Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El blanco caucásico se sigue considerando el estándar de belleza mundial, y a partir de ahí, los mestizos deben tener predominancia del elemento caucásico con un ligero toque "racial" para ser considerados atractivos.
> 
> En Rihanna por ejemplo, predomina la herencia caucásica... Si fuera al revés, estaría fregando wáteres.



Lo de Rihanna es una estupidez, y sin ninguna puta gracia. En Rihanna predomina la herencia negra, y salta a la vista... tendrá un 25% de genes blancos si llega.

Lo del estándar blanco caucásico es cierto hasta cierto punto. Quiero decir que ese ideal (pongamos alguna modelo rubia) no lo alcanza la mayoría de población blanca, y otras razas ganan en muchos aspectos de la competición: gustan las curvas (y ahí a menudo ganan las negras y las mestizas), las piernas bien contorneadas, gustan los labios carnosos (ídem), también hoy en día gusta la piel morena y la gente se quema yendo a rayos uva o a la playa, etc. Las chinas también ganan en algunos aspectos, tienen su punto, pero no sé decir en qué... ¿en los ojos?


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Ese tío es afro-asiático.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Nov 2012)

Ancient Power 2 dijo:


> Hasesan, ¿ése es afroasiático o negro? Sí los nombré al final.
> 
> 
> Lo de Rihanna es una estupidez, y sin ninguna puta gracia. En Rihanna predomina la herencia negra, y salta a la vista... tendrá un 25% de genes blancos si llega.



Lo tuyo sí que es una estupidez... En Rihanna predomina la herencia blanca... ¿Dónde has visto tú una negra con ojos verdes?

Esto es una negra, no lo que os venden por la tele:







Ahora cómparalo con esto:







Claro que sí, son como hermanas...


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo tuyo sí que es una estupidez... En Rihanna predomina la herencia blanca... ¿Dónde has visto tú una negra con ojos verdes?
> 
> Esto es una negra, no lo que os venden por la tele:
> 
> ...



Pues esa negra no está fea, sólo tiene los ojos mas oscuros y la nariz mas gruesa. Rihanna tiene cuerpo de negra, piel oscura, cabello de negra. Lo único de blanca son los ojos y la nariz, pero claro... es mas blanca, ¿no?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Nov 2012)

¿Piel oscura? Pero si hay españolas que son más morenas que Rihanna.

Mira, esto es lo de siempre, desde la perspectiva caucásica, cualquiera que tenga un 20% de sangre negra es considerado negro, aunque tenga un 80% de sangre caucásica... Es aquella historia de la leche y el colacao, da igual que le eches una cucharada o que le eches 20 cucharadas, la gente seguirá llamándolo colacao.

Pero lo que trato de haceros entender, es que eso es un sesgo cognitivo... Porque para un negro de una aldea nigeriana, Rihanna es blanca, no negra.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Hombre pues si, es obvio que es mestiza, pero decir que su belleza se atribuye solo a su parte blanca es una falacia.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Nov 2012)

Es como el caso de Francine Gálvez:







Cualquier español diría que es negra al 100%, ¿verdad? Pues sorpresa, es mulata... El padre es español.


----------



## Ruso (26 Nov 2012)

Me recordáis una discursión que tuve con un angoleño piel de ébano criado en Portugal, el decía que la gente de las islas de Cabo Verde eran blancos, yo que eran negros, al final comprendí su punto de vista, el y los suyos, no consideraban negros a la gente mulata y sin rasgos africanos pronunciados, de hecho, días antes había llamado al Obama desteñido.

Otra cosa, me dijo que las mujeres por las ellos que perdían la cabeza, eran las mulatas, mucho más que por las chicas negras o blancas.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Lo tuyo sí que es una estupidez... En Rihanna predomina la herencia blanca... ¿Dónde has visto tú una negra con ojos verdes?
> 
> Esto es una negra, no lo que os venden por la tele:
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, he visto negras con ojos verdes. Evidentemente un poco mestizas deben de ser, pero con mayoría de sangre negra. Puedes verlo en el Caribe. No es tan difícil.

En segundo lugar, dudo que lo de Rihanna sean sus ojos y no sean lentillas. Tú mismo pones ahora una foto donde sus ojos más bien parecen avellana.

En tercer lugar, la piel de Rihanna no es tan clara como en la foto que pones, donde entre la luz y el maquillaje pretenden palidecerla un poco. ¡Ah! Y no todas las negras son de piel negra. En un mismo país africano puedes ver gran variedad de tonos de piel.

Y la negra que has puesto es guapa. Como te ha dicho Hasesan, Rihanna es en su mayoría negra. Labios, piel, cuerpo... si tuviera ojos oscuros (ya que es lo único que te ha llamado la atención, los ojos, que además pueden ser lentillas) es que dirías que es negra total. Lo de la piel ya te lo he dicho, en cualquier país africano verás distintas tonalidades de piel.

No sé si tendrá menos de un 25% de blanca, ahí puede que haya exagerado, pero respondía a otra exageración. Desde luego no le pondría más de un 50% de blanca ni de lejos.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (26 Nov 2012)

¡Anda, aquí Rihanna parece más negra!







¿Y esos ojos verdes que decía Cuak Cuak? ¿Y esa palidez de piel? ¿Alguien diría que es de mayoría blanca?

Y aquí una foto de pequeña:





sí, blanca total.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Es como el caso de Francine Gálvez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi madre es mulata y del mismo color que esta mujer y todo el mundo cree que es negra 100% también.


----------



## Ruso (26 Nov 2012)

Pongamos otra belleza "natural" ::


----------



## little miss sunshine (26 Nov 2012)

brandon lee (aunque prefiero a keanu)


----------



## Kozak (26 Nov 2012)

Ancient Power 2 dijo:


> Es posible en cuanto a las mujeres. Pero a la luz de las fotos que he puesto, la verdad, no lo tengo tan claro... puede que incluso quien gane sea la "zamba" (china y negro).



A ver, yo hablo por mi gusto personal (tendría cojones, teniendo en cuenta mi situación sentimental actual, que no me gustaran).



hasesan dijo:


> Pues esa negra no está fea, sólo tiene los ojos mas oscuros y la nariz mas gruesa. Rihanna tiene cuerpo de negra, piel oscura, cabello de negra. Lo único de blanca son los ojos y la nariz, pero claro... es mas blanca, ¿no?



Miremos más allá de la piel. La estructura de los huesos de la cara es más caucásica que australoide. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con cuánto tomes el sol.



hasesan dijo:


> Mi madre es mulata y del mismo color que esta mujer y todo el mundo cree que es negra 100% también.



Porque la gente es idiota y solo mira el color de la piel y el pelo, como mucho el de los ojos. Una vez empiezas a mirar la estructura ósea, la forma de la nariz, etc... empiezas a notar diferencias étnicas que antes te parecían indistinguibles.

Eso sí, todo tiene un límite. Ni Panete puede distinguir un serbio de un croata si no los oye hablar (y aún después de hacerlo, casi tampoco). Y un chino de un coreano... casi que tampoco.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2012)

No se que mezcla lleva pero yo melafo.


----------



## Kozak (26 Nov 2012)

bankiero dijo:


> No se que mezcla lleva pero yo melafo.



Entonces yo lo hubiera hecho. Ahora, con tanto tatuaje y esos estilismos que se trae, mamada y lefazo en la cara, y gracias.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo por mi gusto personal (tendría cojones, teniendo en cuenta mi situación sentimental actual, que no me gustaran).
> 
> Miremos más allá de la piel. La estructura de los huesos de la cara es más caucásica que australoide. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con cuánto tomes el sol.



Yo no se eh, creo que es porque está delgada, mira por ejemplo a Iman, una modelo africana: ¿dirías que tiene una estructura ósea caucásica también?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2012)

Pero Imán es somalí, nada que ver con los rasgos guineanos o congoleños.


----------



## Zhukov (26 Nov 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Eso sí, todo tiene un límite. Ni Panete puede distinguir un serbio de un croata si no los oye hablar (y aún después de hacerlo, casi tampoco). Y un chino de un coreano... casi que tampoco.




Hombre, Kozak, precisamente en un libro que tengo sobre la guerra de Corea y la campaña del embalse de Chosin, se hacía hincapié en que cuando los americanos hicieron los primeros prisioneros chinos, y se los entregaron para su transporte a retaguardia, sus guardias coreanos estaban acojonados pues le tienen un miedo ancestral a su vecino del norte. Hay diferencias y grandes, como que no es lo mismo un chino de un manchú. 

Diferencias que son notables para cualquiera que haya tenido trato con ellos. Precisamente uno de los marines veteranos que antes de la SGM estuvo destinado en la embajada en China, fue el que reconoció de entre los prisioneros a varios tipos que tenían pinta de chinos y no los norcoreanos a los que estaban acostumbrados, pero no se hizo caso de este informe y de muchos otros.

Creo que voy a buscar el libro de fotografías de bellezas asiáticas de Uew Ommer para hacer un poco de investigación anatómica comparada :baba:


----------



## Chache (26 Nov 2012)

Lo de las mezclas es muy raro. Al lado de mi casa hay una mujer guineana, negra, casada con un hombre español, y de las tres hijas una es negra, otra fifty-fifty, pero negra, digamos, y la pequeña pasa desapercibida entre blancos. Conozco una cubana, negra, cuyo hijo, de padre blanco, es negro como un tizón...pero tuvo una hija con otro blanco, y es blanquita, se le notan algunos rasgos que delatan que hay alguna mezcla, pero es blanca...y rubia, de hecho parte de lo que la delata es que tiene un rubio raro.

No me atrevo a decir de qué mezcla sale gente más guapa, pero sí me parece que abundan más los "guapos" entre los mestizos, quizá porque se forman mezclas de rasgos muy curiosas y agradables, diferentes a lo común.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (26 Nov 2012)

bankiero dijo:


> Pero Imán es somalí, nada que ver con los rasgos guineanos o congoleños.



Ok, pues. Una modelo del congo:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (26 Nov 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Las mujeres mezcla de europeo y asiático, sin duda.



Pues no sé que quieres que te diga, de las 4 que he conocido personalmente (50% caucásico - 50% chinos o japoneses), 3 estaban por encima de los 75 kilos (y ninguna pasaba del 1.65). Y la otra tampoco estaba para echar cohetes tampoco. Puede que haya algún caso en que sí, pero en mi experiencia personal, no es así.

Sin embardo sí ví en una ocasión a dos mujeres (Me imagino que serían hermanas?) que parecían mezcla de negro y asiático y me parecieron guapísimas.

Por cierto, aprovecho para mentar a Karen David, que es 75% hindú y 25% china:















[YOUTUBE]RG4TyB1oE1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Torosalvaje (26 Nov 2012)

Hay mestizos bellos de todas las combinaciones y mestizos muy feos de esas mismas combinaciones.

No creo que exista ninguna regla universal al respecto.

Y mi ha sorprendido enterarme que Francine Gálvez es mestiza, porque tanto por el color de piel como por sus rasgos siempre dí por hecho que era 100% negra.


----------



## Kozak (26 Nov 2012)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé esa tontería. Es como cuando llaman a Obama el primer presidente negro, cuando es mulato ::::
> 
> Por cierto, para mí la mejor mezcla es bereber con español y judío



Para mí esa es la peor, solo superable por panchito con judío.

::



hasesan dijo:


> Yo no se eh, creo que es porque está delgada, mira por ejemplo a Iman, una modelo africana: ¿dirías que tiene una estructura ósea caucásica también?



Los pueblos nilóticos de África Oriental tienen una estructura facial más parecida a la de los semíticos que a los bantúes o los africanos occidentales. Porque de hecho comparten origen.

Los somalíes, etíopes, dinka, watutsi... esos flacuchos y altos, de hecho, consideran "negros" a los bantúes y similares.



bankiero dijo:


> Pero Imán es somalí, nada que ver con los rasgos guineanos o congoleños.



Exacto. Y no solo los rasgos: mira en los Juegos Olímpicos qué pruebas dominan los etíopes, kenianos y somalíes, y cuáles dominan los negros del Golfo de Guinea y sus descendientes americanos. Nada que ver.



Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pues no sé que quieres que te diga, de las 4 que he conocido personalmente (50% caucásico - 50% chinos o japoneses), 3 estaban por encima de los 75 kilos (y ninguna pasaba del 1.65). Y la otra tampoco estaba para echar cohetes tampoco. Puede que haya algún caso en que sí, pero en mi experiencia personal, no es así.
> 
> Sin embardo sí ví en una ocasión a dos mujeres (Me imagino que serían hermanas?) que parecían mezcla de negro y asiático y me parecieron guapísimas.
> 
> ...



Yo es que no hablo de mezcla con chinos o japoneses. Asia es muuuuy grande...



COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Por cierto, un mestizaje no muy agradecido fue el de españoles con "mexicanos" ::::::



Solo empeorable por una aportación de árabe.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Nov 2012)

Blancas euromediterráneas con blancas centroeuropeas. :o


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (26 Nov 2012)

Y ponéis a Rihanna como ejemplo, jajaja ¡qué cachondos!


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (27 Nov 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo por mi gusto personal (tendría cojones, teniendo en cuenta mi situación sentimental actual, que no me gustaran).
> 
> Miremos más allá de la piel. La estructura de los huesos de la cara es más caucásica que australoide. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con cuánto tomes el sol.
> 
> ...



¿Australoide? Menudo cacao llevas...

Y claro que se puede distinguir mucho por los rasgos... pero a veces el tema no es tan fácil y los rasgos no delatan la supuesta herencia que hay detrás.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (27 Nov 2012)

hasesan dijo:


> Mi madre es mulata y del mismo color que esta mujer y todo el mundo cree que es negra 100% también.



Como ha comentado Chache, esto del mestizaje es curioso. Puede haber mulatos que según tú comentas la gente piense que son negros, y al revés, mulatos que casi parezcan blancos o con mucho más aporte blanco que negro.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2012)

bueno en cuba hay mucho mestizaje y las mezcla chino mulata son preciosas.


----------



## Rufinillo (27 Nov 2012)

Contra más lejanos sus orígenes, mejores resultados, más riqueza genética, supresión de mutaciones desfavorables, diversidad y riqueza humana.

Justo lo contrario de este estercolero de Europa donde los más tarados vienen de salvadores de no-sé-qué mierda de raza. La endogamia les llegó al "celevro".


----------



## Kozak (27 Nov 2012)

Rufinillo dijo:


> Contra más lejanos sus orígenes, mejores resultados, más riqueza genética, supresión de mutaciones desfavorables, diversidad y riqueza humana.
> 
> Justo lo contrario de este estercolero de Europa donde los más tarados vienen de salvadores de no-sé-qué mierda de raza. La endogamia les llegó al "celevro".



País mestizo por antonomasia: Brasil.

"Raza pura" por antonomasia: los vascos.

_I rest my case here_.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (27 Nov 2012)

México y Chile también son países mestizos y dan especímenes muy poco atractivos, tanto de un sexo como de otro... En cambio, Brasil, Colombia y Venezuela tienen más éxito a la hora de producir mitos eróticos... ¿La razón? La proporción de sangre negroide...


----------



## Wodans (27 Nov 2012)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Por cierto, para mí la mejor mezcla es bereber con español y judío



Acabas de describir Puerto Rico :: Aunque ahora que pienso, también Canarias.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (28 Nov 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> México y Chile también son países mestizos y dan especímenes muy poco atractivos, tanto de un sexo como de otro... En cambio, Brasil, Colombia y Venezuela tienen más éxito a la hora de producir mitos eróticos... ¿La razón? La proporción de sangre negroide...



Eso pienso yo, que a mayor sangre negra mayor atractivo. En cambio, en México y Chile el mestizaje se da principal y mayoritariamente con indios.


----------



## Nadir (28 Nov 2012)

Ancient Power 2 dijo:


> Eso pienso yo, que a mayor sangre negra mayor atractivo. En cambio, en México y Chile el mestizaje se da principal y mayoritariamente con indios.



Hombre, a mi me gustaria romper una lanza a favor de las mestizas chilenas (la mayoria de las cuales he conocido son bastante atractivas). De todos modos en Chile mas que mestizos, lo que hay son "castizos" (gente que es un 75% blanco y un 25% amerindio), que generalmente no tienen ningun problema a la hora de relacionarse con los blancos, que los aceptan como miembros de su propio grupo (al contrario que en Mexico, donde cuanta mas sangre indigena tengas es mas probable que tengas un status mas bajo en la escala social). Eso si, estoy de acuerdo en que las mestizas mexicanas son bastante feuchas (con sus excepciones, que las habra, todo sea dicho).


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (15 Jul 2022)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> México y Chile también son países mestizos y dan especímenes muy poco atractivos, tanto de un sexo como de otro... En cambio, Brasil, Colombia y Venezuela tienen más éxito a la hora de producir mitos eróticos... ¿La razón? La proporción de sangre negroide...



Los mexicanos son mas guapos que los colombianos...
Mexicano:


Colombiano:


Mexicana:


Colombiana:


----------



## eL PUERRO (15 Jul 2022)

las mulas


----------

